# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Google Brain Team, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Google Inc.

Home page - research.google/teams/brain

Researcher - Douglas Eck

Zoubin Ghahramani

Projects:

Magenta (Music and Art Generation with Machine Intelligence) project

Google Brain

----------


## Airicist

Meet our machine learning makers

Published on Nov 8, 2017




> Go behind the scenes with the Google Brain team, a research group part of Google AI, to hear about the basics of machine learning, puzzles, and one researcher’s hope for using AI as her back-up band.

----------

